# NEED HELP WITH BUYING A NEW TV!



## Brandon_Sellick (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello All,
My family has a plasma screen on the fritz, and are going to buy a new one but we have no idea what to get! I'm not familiar with all the technical stuff in TVs, so im looking for specific Tv names and brands. Right now we have 45 inch plasma, and for our next TV we were thinking about LED. Im wondering whats the best TV to get these days that will last. Were mainly concerned about picture quality. As for size we were looking at 55 or bigger. Also i dont know if it helps but we watch tv in HD and DVDs via blue ray player.
My family is clueless with this stuff, so we appreciate all the help guys!!
-B-


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Unfortunately there's really no clear best when it comes to electronics of any type. You may get a TV that lasts 15 years or it may die in 2. That said, sticking with top tier brands is probably the best idea. Sony, LG, Samsung, and Panasonic are all good brands.

As far as finding the best TV for your family, start with a budget. That will exclude TVs right away. 

Next think of your top needs if there are any, such as 3D, internet connectivity, apps, etc. That will exclude more TVs.

Size, will exclude more and technology LCD, Plasma, LED will slim the list further.

Once you have a list of say the top 5 TVs that meet all your requirements, go look at them in person. Keep in mind TVs in most stores are not calibrated (setup) properly and the lighting in the store is much different from your home. Be sure to make note of viewing angles and any reflections from the screens.

That's about the best I can do for advice.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Good advice above.

Another thing to think about is the user interface and how the TV operates in response to the remote. They vary a good bit. For instance, the Toshiba I had would advance one chanel at a time only after the picture locked in, like a second or so per channel. So quickly going up or down several channels with the channels selector wasn't possible. The Samsungs will advance the channels in warp speed w/o the picture as long as you hold down the button, then stop when you release it. This is just one example of something that sounds trivial but can be a blessing or a PITA in everyday use.

Personally I have been extremely pleased with my Samsung LCDs. Less so with a Toshiba I had in the mix until a power surge killed it. But there are lots of good TVs out there.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a 50" Plasma Panasonic Viera. I love it. The picture quality is amazing and it suits my needs for watching Blu-Rays and HD TV. JMPC gave some good advice. 

When I did the research for mine, the LED TV's had the best picture quality, but you are going to pay some more for it and I knew I wouldn't really need it. If you can afford it and thats what you want, then I say go for it. My belief is to make sure that if your going to invest in something expensive, make sure you spend enough that you aren't going to regret not going with something a little better later on. Plus ,there are tons of guides available through a simple google search which will explain the pros/cons of different models and different types (Plasma,LCD,LED etc...) Do the research and visit some stores and you won't be let down.

Good Luck


----------

